# WordPress Artikel auf externer Website darstellen



## mR.fLopPy (24. Oktober 2011)

*BlogSpot Artikel auf externer Website darstellen*

Hallo Leute,
der Titel beschreibt mehr oder minder was ich versuche zu erreichen. Es geht um folgendes. Wir möchten zusätzlich zu unserer Website auch noch einen Blog betreiben und haben uns für WordPress entschieden.

Jetzt möchten wir auf unserer Startseite die letzten 5 Blogs (Titel inkl. einer kurzen Beschreibung) ausgeben und einem "mehr lesen" Link, welcher auf den vollständigen Artikel im Blog verweist.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keinen guten Ansatz finde. Grundsätzlich bin ich offen für PHP und JavaScript Lösungsansätze wo der RSS Feed angezapft wird. Ich finde traurigerweise nichts womit ich etwas anfangen kann. Ich dachte mir das JavaScript sicherlich die einfachere Lösung wäre. Wenn jemand ein paar Seiten kennt wo soetwas gut thematisiert wird, dann wäre ich dankbar.

(PS: Ich tendiere dazu einen Blog direkt bei wordpress.com zunächst anzulegen, weil ich nicht weiß ob unser Webspace SQL Datenbanken derzeit unterstützt)

Idealfall wäre soetwas wie auf dieser Seite: http://p3k.org/rss/?setup=true

Allerdings würde ich es gerne auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen können.

Beste Grüße


----------



## fpvz (24. Oktober 2011)

Auf welches System baut denn euer aktuelles System auf?


----------



## mR.fLopPy (21. November 2011)

Sorry für meine späte Antwort, ich war leider verhindert. Also wir verwenden kein CMS. Es handelt sich um eine HTML Website, wobei ein Kontakformular in PHP dabei ist. Grundsätzlich wäre also der Einsatz von PHP kein Problem.

Mittlerweile muss ich auch die Überschrift korrigieren. Der Blog wurde nicht mit WordPress sondern bei Blogspot angelegt. Das Auslesen der Feeds ist aber bei dem Dienst auch kein Problem.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (28. November 2011)

Weiß niemand Rat?


----------

